# diference between and what fits 9mm glock



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

what is the diference between and what fits a glock 17?
1. 9mm luger 
2. 9mm 
3 9mm +p
4 9mm +p+
I just put one on order and now I see I have a lot to learn about ammo.


----------



## saveferris4231 (Nov 23, 2007)

9mm luger is just the standard name for 9mm handgun rounds (9x19mm) and the +p and +p+ are higher pressured rounds.


----------



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

So any one of these will work? Thanks.


----------



## saveferris4231 (Nov 23, 2007)

oh and to answer your other question: 9x19 (aka. luger, aka. parabellum) fits your glock 17


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

thekobk said:


> what is the diference between and what fits a glock 17?
> 1. 9mm luger
> 2. 9mm
> 3 9mm +p
> ...


There's not a lot to learn. The cartridge in question is officially known as the 9x19mm Parabellum. It is also known in the U.S. as simply 9mm, 9mm Luger (the Luger was the first famous pistol chambered for the round) and 9mm NATO. There are other 9mm calibers, but in the U.S. they are generally known by other names. 9mm Browning (9x17) for instance is commonly known as .380ACP in the U.S., sometimes as 9mm Short. Use only 9x19 rounds; other 9mm cartridges may fit in the chamber, but your gun will not eject them properly.

When the round is simply referred to as 9mm without any +s or Ps, that refers to the "standard" powder charge for the cartridge. +P is shorthand for high pressure, and has an increased powder charge in the same cartridge dimensions, producing marginally higher muzzle velocity and recoil. +P+ is even higher pressure. Check your user's manual to see if your pistol is rated for high pressure, and if it doesn't say, call. I wouldn't worry too much; high-pressure loads are generally uncommon and if you ask for 9mm the guy behind the counter will give you standard load unless you specifically say otherwise.

A WORD OF CAUTION: Glocks have what's called an "unsupported chamber", meaning the feed ramp which guides the round into the chamber extends into the chamber itself, and thus the chamber doesn't fit flush around the entire round. This design increases reliability, but generally does not allow for high-pressure rounds; the increased pressure will rupture the casing and could damage the pistol or injure you, so I'd recommend you stick with standard pressure; your gun is rated for it and will shoot it for many decades to come. Also, the rifling of Glock barrels is unique, and doesn't work well with unjacketed lead rounds. Full metal jacket and jacketed hollowpoints, the most common target and defense rounds respectively, will work just fine. A Glock 17 is a very good first gun. Simple, reliable, and the full frame and long barrel will reduce muzzle flip when firing. I think you'll be very happy with it, just remember the four rules, especially "keep your booker hook off the bang switch until you want to shoot".


----------



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all of the very helpful info. I have been googleing for hours.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I wouldn't sweat 9mm +P or even +P+ rounds in a Glock. NATO ammo is mainly hotter than our domestic stuff, and Glocks digest it fine. Just steer clear of lead-bullet ammo.


----------

